# What does this sound like???



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys, i've noticed that when i free-rev my engine in neutral, there's a noise that sounds like paperclips flying around in something metal toward the bottom-side of the engine bay. i was wondering wtf this noise is, if it could be the Power Valve, or the Cat recall, or what? i just want some info since i'll be taking my car over to nissan next week to have it diagnosed. thanks a lot, and wish me luck!
oh, OT, but i bought and installed a set of KYB-GR2's and eibach pro-kit springs... AWWWESOME!


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats on the springs.

My guess would be power valve screws, but I didn't think those could get to the bottom, without causing some serious additional damage. Either way, get it checked out soon.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

LSUtigerME said:


> Congrats on the springs.
> 
> My guess would be power valve screws, but I didn't think those could get to the bottom, without causing some serious additional damage. Either way, get it checked out soon.


thanks man, lol my friend and i did some trouble shootin, and turns out the rings around the flex-pipe jingle around when i hit the gas. not a major problem. im not even sure what i should do about this lol; maybe get it welded back on? idk any input?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> thanks man, lol my friend and i did some trouble shootin, and turns out the rings around the flex-pipe jingle around when i hit the gas. not a major problem. im not even sure what i should do about this lol; maybe get it welded back on? idk any input?


before i got my stillen down pipe i had that same problem .. i just took off that shield.. i cut it with a pair of pliers..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol true... thanks man


----------

